

Why ReCAPTCHA must die - senthilnayagam
http://blog.senthil.me/why-recaptcha-must-die

======
grantismo
ReCaptchas are generated by failed attempts with OCR, which means the computer
has no idea what the word actually is, and consequently can't know how it
should be oriented. ReCaptachas are actually digitizing unknown text, so they
serve a pretty meaningful purpose in contrast to competitors.
<http://www.google.com/recaptcha/learnmore>

------
ashconnor
Nobody at google designed this. By the way if you get inverted text then
simply type it in correctly.

It's the integrals that are hard to do.

~~~
senthilnayagam
recapcha started for a noble cause and thats why it got so much traction.

Instead of fighting bot menace, current captcha's are making life difficult,
if with my intelligence I end up failing 1 in 10 times, how can my dad or my 7
year old daughter use it.

